# Why wheat bran is SOOO irritating?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

No matter how and when i eat it,wheat bran is one of the most irritating food ever.







Now ask you why some doctors still recommand it for IBSers.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you ever read Heather's site www....com.She goes over the difference between soluble and insoluble fiber, and insoluble fiber which is high in wheat bran may be a problem for some people.K.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

awh spas


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I feel really better.I just got rid of the wheat bran trapped inside me for 2 days.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks K.I will try to figure out what's wrong with W.Bran.


----------



## kristyann (Feb 5, 2003)

there's a reason it's called "roughage"!


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

It is funny that you mention that because I have noticed the same thing myself. I can tolerate bran muffins and a little bran in my yogurt....but to eat an actual bowl full of bran...ouch! This really confused me since I eat lots of beans no problem and always go for whole grains.


----------

